# x86_64 - 8G RAM quick, 16G very slow?

## bwaldow

Hello,

The laptop is an HP ProBook 4540s, SKU: B7C25PA#ABG, with a Core i5-3210M CPU, Intel HD4000 graphics, discrete graphics disabled in BIOS. BIOS updated to latest F.42.

RAM is Crucial 8G DDR3 1600 1.35v, one or two sticks.

OS is a fresh install of gentoo x86_64, kernel 3.10.17. No problems were noted during the install. The system boots to a prompt.  I used genkernel.

Running the system with 1 x 8G RAM SODIMM installed is sprightly, and the system idles at less than 1%. Adding the second 8G RAM SODIMM (2 x 8 = 16G RAM) puts one core at 28+%. This is the only change.

The system boots to prompt in less than 30 seconds with one RAM module, and requires more than 6 minutes with two.

What is happening, and how can I run with full RAM?

Background:

I purchased the machine to run as a Hackintosh. I have OS X Mavericks installed on another disk to run natively, and that configuration idles with the full 16G RAM at 99+% idle. From 'uname -a' OS X reports 'x86_64' and other Hackintosh users have confirmed Mavericks is 64 bit only.

So the OS X experience says this hardware can indeed run 16G RAM (2x8 sticks) and has low CPU usage.

I'd appreciate any knowledge about... well, what is it? Different kernel compile settings?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Regards,

Bret

----------

## anbc

Barring hardware failures with your second channel... (i.e., memtest)

I'd ditch a generic genkernel and start from scratch with a self built kernel:

With this minimal kernel i'd have a starting point to troubleshoot the problem.

I'd compare my dmesg outputs with one channel then two channels of ram as a starting point.

----------

## bwaldow

 *anbc wrote:*   

> Barring hardware failures with your second channel... (i.e., memtest)

 

As it happens, 3 complete cycles of Memtest overnight with both SODIMMS showed no errors.

And further trials with Windows 7 64 bit show the system is heavily loaded with both SODIMMS, not so with only one.

Thanks for the suggestion about diagnosis.

----------

## aCOSwt

With your 16G physically installed, add mem=8G to your boot command line parameters and retry.

----------

## bwaldow

I am copying files or hand typing messages from the offending machine onto this one, which can actually access the Internet.

The offending machine (HP ProBook 4540s) has only type 83, ext4 formatted partitions.  No LVM or RAID is configured.

I collected dmesg for several situations:

1x8G module: quick boot

2x8G module: very slow boot

2x8G module with "mem=8G" boot parameter: quick boot, and only lists 6612 of RAM from "free -m"

I removed the time signature from the lines with (e.g.):

```
cat dmesg_1x8G | cut -b 16- > dmesg_1x8G.cut
```

... and then ran diffs.

I noted this (quick and slow):

```
diff dmesg_1x8G.cut dmesg_2x8G.cut
```

```

241,252c252,255

< usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=1338a, idProduct=003d

< usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=1

< usb 1-1.1: SerialNumber: 00a0d894378c

< usb 1-1.3: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

< raid6: sse2x1    6656 MB/s

< raid6: sse2x2    8352 MB/s

< usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b270

< usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

< usb 1-1.3: Product: HP HD Webcam [Fixed]

< usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Chicony

< raid6: sse2x4    9526 MB/s

< raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9526 MB/s)

---

> raid6: sse2x1    5932 MB/s

> raid6: sse2x2    7288 MB/s

> raid6: sse2x4    7907 MB/s

> raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7907 MB/s)

255c258

<    avx       : 17696.800 MB/sec

---

>    avx       :  3106.000 MB/sec
```

Similarly for (quick and quick):

```
diff dmesg_1x8G.cut dmesg_2x8G_mem_8G.cut
```

```
245,246c245,246

< raid6: sse2x1    6656 MB/s

< raid6: sse2x2    8352 MB/s

---

> raid6: sse2x1    6682 MB/s

> raid6: sse2x2    8390 MB/s

251,252c251,252

< raid6: sse2x4    9526 MB/s

< raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9526 MB/s)

---

> raid6: sse2x4    9561 MB/s

> raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9561 MB/s)

255c255

<    avx       : 17696.800 MB/sec

---

>    avx       : 17598.000 MB/sec
```

This seems consistent with the experience of speed, but I don't know anything about what it means.  I don't find any likely candidates in my .config file.

I also don't know how to upload files to attach - if you want that, please tip me off where to read about it.

Thanks.

----------

## aCOSwt

Hmmmm... the discovery of your webcam depends on the quantity of ram available ???

Well, are you sure the ram settings (timings + voltage) in your BIOS precisely match what your CRUCIAL are awaiting ?

----------

## bwaldow

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Hmmmm... the discovery of your webcam depends on the quantity of ram available ???

 

I think that juxtaposition is accidental and the raid6 lines are more relevant.  A search on 'avx' found some messages that mentioned raid5 & raid6, but I don't understand any of it, or know how it relates to my non-raid install.

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Well, are you sure the ram settings (timings + voltage) in your BIOS precisely match what your CRUCIAL are awaiting ?

 

The BIOS has no entries to change the RAM timings.  It reports whether I have 8G or 16G installed, but nothing else I can see.

I can populate with the 2x8G Crucial modules, or the 2x4G modules that came originally with the machine.  2 modules totaling 8G don't slow the machine, 1 module totaling 8G doesn't slow the machine, only 2 modules totaling 16G is slow, so it doesn't appear to be due to the number of populated RAM slots (2 total, in any case).

And it's still true that OS X Mavericks idles with almost no loading with the full 16G installed.  I don't know if the OS can change the RAM timings, but at least that suggests they can be correct for this hardware.

----------

## s_bernstein

have you seen this:

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Hardware-Upgrades-Replacements/ProBook-4540s-Maximum-Supported-Memory/td-p/2527609

----------

## bwaldow

Yes, I have seen that.

However, whether HP changes their support terms or not has no effect on the laws of physics.  The machine continues to idle at less than 1% in OS X with 2x8G RAM.  I want to find out what need change in the Linux configuration to provide the same.

It's obviously happening, and for quite a few other people on the tonymacx86 forums.

So, there's something that needs correcting in the Linux set up.  I'd like to find out what, so the machine is usable.

----------

## s_bernstein

Correct, but the laws of physics having an effect on HP's support terms. There is probably a reason why they've change it to 8GB. Maybe the chipset has problems with supporting 16GB. And OS X in your case is the odd man out. So, maybe OS X has some kind of workaround that is missing in linux and windows. Maybe OS X disables some of the cpu / chipset features to prevent this error. The BIOS settings are only in effect until a system driver change them - linux and windows usually respect the BIOS settings, OS X may be different.

----------

## aCOSwt

emerge sys-apps/dmidecode, run and report output in both situations.

What we could suspect here is some flacky power supply that significantly lowers the voltage applied to the sticks (and other misc devices such as usb) when plugging the second stick.

dmidecode should be capable of reporting what the BIOS believes.

EDIT, if you can also get sys-apps/lm-sensors running, please run and report as well.

----------

## bwaldow

dmidecode for 1x8G:

```
# dmidecode 2.11

SMBIOS 2.7 present.

31 structures occupying 1491 bytes.

Table at 0xA9C11000.

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 0, 24 bytes

BIOS Information

   Vendor: Hewlett-Packard

   Version: 68IRR Ver. F.42

   Release Date: 07/16/2013

   Address: 0xF0000

   Runtime Size: 64 kB

   ROM Size: 5120 kB

   Characteristics:

      PCI is supported

      PC Card (PCMCIA) is supported

      BIOS is upgradeable

      BIOS shadowing is allowed

      Boot from CD is supported

      Selectable boot is supported

      EDD is supported

      Print screen service is supported (int 5h)

      8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)

      Serial services are supported (int 14h)

      Printer services are supported (int 17h)

      ACPI is supported

      USB legacy is supported

      Smart battery is supported

      BIOS boot specification is supported

      Function key-initiated network boot is supported

      Targeted content distribution is supported

      UEFI is supported

   BIOS Revision: 15.66

   Firmware Revision: 88.31

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 1, 27 bytes

System Information

   Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

   Product Name: HP ProBook 4540s

   Version: A1009D11

   Serial Number: GOL40534AB

   UUID: BCFEF7ED-9FD6-11E1-9127-40C4590000FD

   Wake-up Type: Power Switch

   SKU Number: B7C25PA#ABG

   Family: 103C_5336AN G=N L=BUS B=HP S=PRO

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 2, 16 bytes

Base Board Information

   Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

   Product Name: 17F6

   Version: KBC Version 58.1F

   Serial Number: PCWBF1A2D2P16Q

   Asset Tag: Not Specified

   Features:

      Board is a hosting board

      Board is replaceable

   Location In Chassis:  

   Chassis Handle: 0x000E

   Type: Unknown

   Contained Object Handles: 0

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 3, 17 bytes

Chassis Information

   Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

   Type: Notebook

   Lock: Not Present

   Version: Not Specified

   Serial Number: GOL40534AB

   Asset Tag: GOL40534AB

   Boot-up State: Safe

   Power Supply State: Safe

   Thermal State: Other

   Security Status: Other

   OEM Information: 0x00000000

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 4, 42 bytes

Processor Information

   Socket Designation: U3E1

   Type: Central Processor

   Family: Core i5

   Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

   ID: A9 06 03 00 FF FB EB BF

   Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 58, Stepping 9

   Flags:

      FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

      VME (Virtual mode extension)

      DE (Debugging extension)

      PSE (Page size extension)

      TSC (Time stamp counter)

      MSR (Model specific registers)

      PAE (Physical address extension)

      MCE (Machine check exception)

      CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

      APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

      SEP (Fast system call)

      MTRR (Memory type range registers)

      PGE (Page global enable)

      MCA (Machine check architecture)

      CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

      PAT (Page attribute table)

      PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)

      CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

      DS (Debug store)

      ACPI (ACPI supported)

      MMX (MMX technology supported)

      FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)

      SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

      SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

      SS (Self-snoop)

      HTT (Multi-threading)

      TM (Thermal monitor supported)

      PBE (Pending break enabled)

   Version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz

   Voltage: 1.2 V

   External Clock: 100 MHz

   Max Speed: 4000 MHz

   Current Speed: 2500 MHz

   Status: Populated, Enabled

   Upgrade: Other

   L1 Cache Handle: 0x0002

   L2 Cache Handle: 0x0003

   L3 Cache Handle: 0x0004

   Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

   Asset Tag: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

   Part Number: Not Specified

   Core Count: 2

   Core Enabled: 2

   Thread Count: 4

   Characteristics:

      64-bit capable

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

   Operational Mode: Write Through

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 32 kB

   Maximum Size: 32 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Parity

   System Type: Data

   Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

   Operational Mode: Write Through

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 32 kB

   Maximum Size: 32 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Parity

   System Type: Instruction

   Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2

   Operational Mode: Write Through

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 256 kB

   Maximum Size: 256 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC

   System Type: Unified

   Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 3

   Operational Mode: Write Back

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 3072 kB

   Maximum Size: 3072 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC

   System Type: Unified

   Associativity: 12-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port0

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Primary HDD Bay

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port5

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Docking Station Upgrade Bay

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port4

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: eSATA

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port3

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Docking Station eSATA

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0017, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port2

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: mSATA

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0018, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port1

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Upgrade Bay

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x001A, DMI type 9, 13 bytes

System Slot Information

   Designation: PCI SLOT1

   Type: 32-bit PCI

   Current Usage: Available

   Length: Long

   ID: 1

   Characteristics:

      3.3 V is provided

      PME signal is supported

      SMBus signal is supported

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 10, 6 bytes

On Board Device Information

   Type: Video

   Status: Enabled

   Description: 64

Handle 0x0019, DMI type 11, 5 bytes

OEM Strings

   String 1: ABS 70/71 79 7A 7B 7C

   String 2: CSM v01.55

   String 3: HP_Mute_LED_0_0

   String 4: www.hp.com

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 13, 22 bytes

BIOS Language Information

   Language Description Format: Abbreviated

   Installable Languages: 14

      en-US

      da-DK

      nl-NL

      fi-FI

      fr-FR

      de-DE

      it-IT

      ja-JP

      no-NO

      pt-PT

      es-ES

      sv-SE

      zh-CN

      zh-TW

   Currently Installed Language: en-US

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 16, 23 bytes

Physical Memory Array

   Location: System Board Or Motherboard

   Use: System Memory

   Error Correction Type: None

   Maximum Capacity: 16 GB

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 17, 34 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x0005

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: Unknown

   Data Width: Unknown

   Size: No Module Installed

   Form Factor: DIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: Bottom-Slot 1(top)

   Bank Locator: BANK 0

   Type: Unknown

   Type Detail: None

   Speed: Unknown

   Manufacturer: Not Specified

   Serial Number: Not Specified

   Asset Tag: 9876543210

   Part Number: Not Specified

   Rank: Unknown

   Configured Clock Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 17, 34 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x0005

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 8192 MB

   Form Factor: SODIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: Bottom-Slot 2(under)

   Bank Locator: BANK 2

   Type: DDR3

   Type Detail: Synchronous

   Speed: 1600 MHz

   Manufacturer: 859B

   Serial Number: A60BF685

   Asset Tag: 9876543210

   Part Number: CT102464BF160B.C16

   Rank: Unknown

   Configured Clock Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 19, 31 bytes

Memory Array Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x001FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 8 GB

   Physical Array Handle: 0x0005

   Partition Width: 2

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 20, 35 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x001FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 8 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x0007

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0009

   Partition Row Position: 1

   Interleave Position: 1

   Interleaved Data Depth: 1

Handle 0x001B, DMI type 22, 26 bytes

Portable Battery

   Location: Primary

   Manufacturer: 13-42

   Name: PR06047

   Design Capacity: 47520 mWh

   Design Voltage: 10800 mV

   SBDS Version: 1.1

   Maximum Error: Unknown

   SBDS Serial Number: 5160

   SBDS Manufacture Date: 2012-02-27

   SBDS Chemistry: LION

   OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 32, 20 bytes

System Boot Information

   Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 41, 11 bytes

Onboard Device

   Reference Designation: 64

   Type: Video

   Status: Enabled

   Type Instance: 1

   Bus Address: 0000:00:02.0

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 41, 11 bytes

Onboard Device

   Reference Designation: WLAN

   Type: Ethernet

   Status: Enabled

   Type Instance: 1

   Bus Address: 0000:04:00.0

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 131, 64 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      83 40 0A 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      F8 00 59 1E FF FF FF FF 01 20 00 00 00 00 08 00

      B8 05 0A 00 00 00 00 00 E5 24 FF FF 00 00 00 00

      54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 76 50 72 6F 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x001C, DMI type 137, 12 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      89 0C 1C 00 01 00 F0 03 F0 FF 00 00

Handle 0xFFFD, DMI type 127, 4 bytes

End Of Table
```

dmidecode for 2x8G:

```
# dmidecode 2.11

SMBIOS 2.7 present.

32 structures occupying 1561 bytes.

Table at 0xA9C11000.

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 0, 24 bytes

BIOS Information

   Vendor: Hewlett-Packard

   Version: 68IRR Ver. F.42

   Release Date: 07/16/2013

   Address: 0xF0000

   Runtime Size: 64 kB

   ROM Size: 5120 kB

   Characteristics:

      PCI is supported

      PC Card (PCMCIA) is supported

      BIOS is upgradeable

      BIOS shadowing is allowed

      Boot from CD is supported

      Selectable boot is supported

      EDD is supported

      Print screen service is supported (int 5h)

      8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)

      Serial services are supported (int 14h)

      Printer services are supported (int 17h)

      ACPI is supported

      USB legacy is supported

      Smart battery is supported

      BIOS boot specification is supported

      Function key-initiated network boot is supported

      Targeted content distribution is supported

      UEFI is supported

   BIOS Revision: 15.66

   Firmware Revision: 88.31

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 1, 27 bytes

System Information

   Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

   Product Name: HP ProBook 4540s

   Version: A1009D11

   Serial Number: GOL40534AB

   UUID: BCFEF7ED-9FD6-11E1-9127-40C4590000FD

   Wake-up Type: Power Switch

   SKU Number: B7C25PA#ABG

   Family: 103C_5336AN G=N L=BUS B=HP S=PRO

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 2, 16 bytes

Base Board Information

   Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

   Product Name: 17F6

   Version: KBC Version 58.1F

   Serial Number: PCWBF1A2D2P16Q

   Asset Tag: Not Specified

   Features:

      Board is a hosting board

      Board is replaceable

   Location In Chassis:  

   Chassis Handle: 0x000F

   Type: Unknown

   Contained Object Handles: 0

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 3, 17 bytes

Chassis Information

   Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

   Type: Notebook

   Lock: Not Present

   Version: Not Specified

   Serial Number: GOL40534AB

   Asset Tag: GOL40534AB

   Boot-up State: Safe

   Power Supply State: Safe

   Thermal State: Other

   Security Status: Other

   OEM Information: 0x00000000

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 4, 42 bytes

Processor Information

   Socket Designation: U3E1

   Type: Central Processor

   Family: Core i5

   Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation

   ID: A9 06 03 00 FF FB EB BF

   Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 58, Stepping 9

   Flags:

      FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

      VME (Virtual mode extension)

      DE (Debugging extension)

      PSE (Page size extension)

      TSC (Time stamp counter)

      MSR (Model specific registers)

      PAE (Physical address extension)

      MCE (Machine check exception)

      CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

      APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

      SEP (Fast system call)

      MTRR (Memory type range registers)

      PGE (Page global enable)

      MCA (Machine check architecture)

      CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

      PAT (Page attribute table)

      PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)

      CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

      DS (Debug store)

      ACPI (ACPI supported)

      MMX (MMX technology supported)

      FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)

      SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

      SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

      SS (Self-snoop)

      HTT (Multi-threading)

      TM (Thermal monitor supported)

      PBE (Pending break enabled)

   Version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz

   Voltage: 1.2 V

   External Clock: 100 MHz

   Max Speed: 4000 MHz

   Current Speed: 2500 MHz

   Status: Populated, Enabled

   Upgrade: Other

   L1 Cache Handle: 0x0002

   L2 Cache Handle: 0x0003

   L3 Cache Handle: 0x0004

   Serial Number: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

   Asset Tag: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

   Part Number: Not Specified

   Core Count: 2

   Core Enabled: 2

   Thread Count: 4

   Characteristics:

      64-bit capable

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

   Operational Mode: Write Through

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 32 kB

   Maximum Size: 32 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Parity

   System Type: Data

   Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

   Operational Mode: Write Through

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 32 kB

   Maximum Size: 32 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Parity

   System Type: Instruction

   Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2

   Operational Mode: Write Through

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 256 kB

   Maximum Size: 256 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC

   System Type: Unified

   Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Unknown

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 3

   Operational Mode: Write Back

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 3072 kB

   Maximum Size: 3072 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Unknown

   Installed SRAM Type: Unknown

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC

   System Type: Unified

   Associativity: 12-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port0

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Primary HDD Bay

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port5

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Docking Station Upgrade Bay

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port4

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: eSATA

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0017, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port3

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Docking Station eSATA

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0018, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port2

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: mSATA

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x0019, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Ctrl0Port1

   Internal Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   External Reference Designator: Upgrade Bay

   External Connector Type: SAS/SATA Plug Receptacle

   Port Type: SATA

Handle 0x001B, DMI type 9, 13 bytes

System Slot Information

   Designation: PCI SLOT1

   Type: 32-bit PCI

   Current Usage: Available

   Length: Long

   ID: 1

   Characteristics:

      3.3 V is provided

      PME signal is supported

      SMBus signal is supported

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 10, 6 bytes

On Board Device Information

   Type: Video

   Status: Enabled

   Description: 64

Handle 0x001A, DMI type 11, 5 bytes

OEM Strings

   String 1: ABS 70/71 79 7A 7B 7C

   String 2: CSM v01.55

   String 3: HP_Mute_LED_0_0

   String 4: www.hp.com

Handle 0x001E, DMI type 13, 22 bytes

BIOS Language Information

   Language Description Format: Abbreviated

   Installable Languages: 14

      en-US

      da-DK

      nl-NL

      fi-FI

      fr-FR

      de-DE

      it-IT

      ja-JP

      no-NO

      pt-PT

      es-ES

      sv-SE

      zh-CN

      zh-TW

   Currently Installed Language: en-US

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 16, 23 bytes

Physical Memory Array

   Location: System Board Or Motherboard

   Use: System Memory

   Error Correction Type: None

   Maximum Capacity: 16 GB

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 17, 34 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x0005

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 8192 MB

   Form Factor: SODIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: Bottom-Slot 1(top)

   Bank Locator: BANK 0

   Type: DDR3

   Type Detail: Synchronous

   Speed: 1600 MHz

   Manufacturer: 859B

   Serial Number: A60BF502

   Asset Tag: 9876543210

   Part Number: CT102464BF160B.C16

   Rank: Unknown

   Configured Clock Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 17, 34 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x0005

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 8192 MB

   Form Factor: SODIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: Bottom-Slot 2(under)

   Bank Locator: BANK 2

   Type: DDR3

   Type Detail: Synchronous

   Speed: 1600 MHz

   Manufacturer: 859B

   Serial Number: A60BF685

   Asset Tag: 9876543210

   Part Number: CT102464BF160B.C16

   Rank: Unknown

   Configured Clock Speed: Unknown

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 19, 31 bytes

Memory Array Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x003FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 16 GB

   Physical Array Handle: 0x0005

   Partition Width: 2

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 20, 35 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x001FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 8 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x0006

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x000A

   Partition Row Position: 1

   Interleave Position: 1

   Interleaved Data Depth: 1

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 20, 35 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00200000000

   Ending Address: 0x003FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 8 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x0008

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x000A

   Partition Row Position: 1

   Interleave Position: 2

   Interleaved Data Depth: 1

Handle 0x001C, DMI type 22, 26 bytes

Portable Battery

   Location: Primary

   Manufacturer: 13-42

   Name: PR06047

   Design Capacity: 47520 mWh

   Design Voltage: 10800 mV

   SBDS Version: 1.1

   Maximum Error: Unknown

   SBDS Serial Number: 5160

   SBDS Manufacture Date: 2012-02-27

   SBDS Chemistry: LION

   OEM-specific Information: 0x00000000

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 32, 20 bytes

System Boot Information

   Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 41, 11 bytes

Onboard Device

   Reference Designation: 64

   Type: Video

   Status: Enabled

   Type Instance: 1

   Bus Address: 0000:00:02.0

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 41, 11 bytes

Onboard Device

   Reference Designation: WLAN

   Type: Ethernet

   Status: Enabled

   Type Instance: 1

   Bus Address: 0000:04:00.0

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 131, 64 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      83 40 0B 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      F8 00 59 1E FF FF FF FF 01 20 00 00 00 00 08 00

      B8 05 0A 00 00 00 00 00 E5 24 FF FF 00 00 00 00

      54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 76 50 72 6F 00 00 00 00

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 137, 12 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      89 0C 1D 00 01 00 F0 03 F0 FF 00 00

Handle 0xFFFD, DMI type 127, 4 bytes

End Of Table
```

sensors for 1x8G:

```
coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +67.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +67.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +66.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +66.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp2:        +64.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp3:        +53.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp4:        +55.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp5:        +25.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp7:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp8:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +64.5°C  
```

sensors for 2x8G:

```
acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +74.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp2:        +69.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp3:        +54.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp4:        +57.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp5:        +24.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp7:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp8:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +74.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +74.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +74.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +69.5°C  
```

----------

## s4e8

enable CONFIG_MTRR, and check /proc/mtrr.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bwaldow

```
<    avx       : 17696.800 MB/sec

---

>    avx       :  3106.000 MB/sec
```

Thats a comparision of avx instruction execution times.  It depends on RAM speeds and CPU speeds.

To rule out the kernel slowing the CPU down, build the kernel with the Performance Govonener only.

Look at /proc/cpuinfo to be sure  the CPU clock is maxed out at all times.

If not, suspect thermal throttling, check CPU temps and fan control.

All of your temps appear to be high

----------

## bwaldow

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Thats a comparision of avx instruction execution times.  It depends on RAM speeds and CPU speeds.
> 
> To rule out the kernel slowing the CPU down, build the kernel with the Performance Govonener only.
> 
> Look at /proc/cpuinfo to be sure  the CPU clock is maxed out at all times.
> ...

 

Current default was 'performance' but I have rebuilt the kernel with all other options turned off.

cat /proc/cpuinfo shows a static list of details per processor - what indicates about 'maxed out at all times' please?

Here are the temps after the kernel rebuild, but as shown above, temps tend to appear in range.  The fan runs, is there something else to verify about it?

1x8G:

```
 21:52:19 up  1:05,  2 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.03, 0.12

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +53.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp2:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp3:        +43.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp4:        +47.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp5:        +27.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp7:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp8:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +54.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +54.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +53.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
```

2x8G:

```
 20:39:15 up 29 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.04, 0.15

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +64.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp2:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp3:        +51.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp4:        +52.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp5:        +28.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp6:       +127.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp7:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

temp8:         +0.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +65.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +65.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +65.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
```

@s4e8

CONFIG_MTRR was already enabled.

1x8G:

```
reg00: base=0x0ff800000 ( 4088MB), size=    8MB, count=1: write-protect

reg01: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x080000000 ( 2048MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back

reg03: base=0x0a0000000 ( 2560MB), size=  128MB, count=1: write-back

reg04: base=0x0a8000000 ( 2688MB), size=   32MB, count=1: write-back

reg05: base=0x0aa000000 ( 2720MB), size=   16MB, count=1: uncachable

reg06: base=0x100000000 ( 4096MB), size= 4096MB, count=1: write-back

reg07: base=0x200000000 ( 8192MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

reg08: base=0x240000000 ( 9216MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back
```

2x8G:

```
reg00: base=0x0ff800000 ( 4088MB), size=    8MB, count=1: write-protect

reg01: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x080000000 ( 2048MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back

reg03: base=0x0a0000000 ( 2560MB), size=  128MB, count=1: write-back

reg04: base=0x0a8000000 ( 2688MB), size=   32MB, count=1: write-back

reg05: base=0x0aa000000 ( 2720MB), size=   16MB, count=1: uncachable

reg06: base=0x100000000 ( 4096MB), size= 4096MB, count=1: write-back

reg07: base=0x200000000 ( 8192MB), size= 8192MB, count=1: write-back

reg08: base=0x400000000 (16384MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

```

----------

## aCOSwt

OK, back to my hypothesis that when you plug an additional stick, the voltage drops, I am puzzled by the fact that :

1/ lm-sensors does not report any values for voltages,

2/ the BIOS does not report voltage values for RAM and admits : Configured Clock Speed: Unknown

Considering that UEFI is supported, I would try booting in UEFI mode.

----------

## bwaldow

I switched the BIOS to use UEFI mode (with CSM).

Without CSM claimed it found no bootable drive.  With CSM booted.

I noted no difference in behaviour between the 8G & 16G configurations.  Both behaved as they have previously.

What would I have expected from this?

----------

## mgranet

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> OK, back to my hypothesis that when you plug an additional stick, the voltage drops, I am puzzled by the fact that :
> 
> 1/ lm-sensors does not report any values for voltages,
> 
> 2/ the BIOS does not report voltage values for RAM and admits : Configured Clock Speed: Unknown
> ...

 

Seems like you are on to something here. Both the Super I/o chip and memory SPD communicate over SMBus. Lack of memory SPD could result in the original complaint, as the bios is just guessing memory settings.

OP: Make sure you have SMBus and i2c support enabled in your kernel.

----------

## eccerr0r

I thought that memtest86+ will also use SPD to detect DIMMs if available, is that true?

If it can read some of the bytes from SPD there's no reason why BIOS can't either.

I have a feeling HP might be doing something funny with the hardware, what happens if you limit RAM to something strange like 12GB?

I have an HP laptop as well with HM77 chipset, and wonderring if I will run into the same issue...then again I only have 4GB in the machine now.  Likely next step is 12GB though.

Also memtest86+ also displays memory speed, is that also reporting speed differences between the 8G and 16G?  How about actual test runtime, is it about double with 16G?

----------

## chithanh

 *Quote:*   

> 2x8G module with "mem=8G" boot parameter: quick boot, and only lists 6612 of RAM from "free -m" 

 So it's probably not a hardware issue. You can try increasing the 8G until you get a slow boot again.

Maybe it is only a certain address region that causes problems. You can try the memmap=... kernel parameter to stop the kernel from using certain parts of the memory. (example: memmap=512M$0x200000000 will prevent the kernel from using the area between 8G and 8.5G)

----------

## krinn

And i don't see why it cannot be hardware issue, seeing HP lowering the max amount of memory in their sheet (so lowering their own product value), is certainly a clue it's really an hardware issue, else they would had provide bios update/patch... to fix software issue to not impact their own product value.

Hardware bugs or problem doesn't mean it has to be a crash result.

You should reconsider the only option that let you think HP didn't built a defective product (something that happen to any company).

OS/X : everyone here assume there's a way to solve your problem as OS/X is working, but as it has been prove already linux can also works with limiting to 8G the memory.

So try to look at OS/X and see if it works as you think : having 16G install and OS/X handling the 16G. Because if OS/X limit itself or have an option set to limit memory to 8G : there's no more magic going on.

----------

## chithanh

Most types of hardware issues would cause the first 8GB of memory to also exhibit problematic behaviour (ie. the problems would appear and disappear based on the amount of memory that is physically installed, not on the amount that the kernel uses per mem=... kernel parameter). It could be a chipset bug, but I consider that rather unlikely.

To me, it looks like there is a firmware/BIOS bug in the HP system (e.g. E820 reported memory regions are incorrect above 8G). And possibly they are not willing to fix it because that is expensive. So they just update the supported configurations to exclude non-working configurations.

----------

## trismo

hardware bug 16 GB run only with core i3

sell this notebook fast   :Laughing: 

EDIT :

core i5 i7 one memory channel can not access the memory bank

----------

## bwaldow

 *mgranet wrote:*   

> OP: Make sure you have SMBus and i2c support enabled in your kernel.

 

I do not know what to enable to provide this - I have little knowledge of those systems.

I can provide this:

```
4540s ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

4540s linux # grep SMB .config

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

# CONFIG_CHARGER_SMB347 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_SMB2 is not set

4540s linux # grep I2C .config

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=m

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=m

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C is not set

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# I2C encoder or helper chips

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

# I2C HID support

# CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

# I2C RTC drivers
```

----------

